
Lenovo Unboxed: ThinkPad Anniversary Edition 25 - znpy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvDhuXaoL6c
======
itomato
I appreciate the internal battery, but I will miss UltraBay.

Who is the non-technical clown on the left? "Fromage"?

